

Startup Founders Leverage Hot Market for Early Paydays - rakingleaves
http://www.wsj.com/articles/startup-founders-leverage-hot-market-for-early-paydays-1419296834?mod=WSJ_hp_RightTopStories

======
vqc
I imagine the outcome depends heavily on the personality of the founders. I'm
sure that for some, having a few million the bank will give them the peace of
mind to focus on the business. And for others, having a few million the bank
will be a reason to party. Perhaps this will simply require additional (and
different?) diligence when "investing in founders not ideas".

------
leowidrich
(to get around paywall: google the title and click through from google)

